# Wood Burning Ovens



## CraigC (Jan 28, 2011)

I have been wanting to add one to my outdoor cooking equipment. I have seen plans for building one, but finding the materials in south Florida has been a strike out. Basically I would have to pay for shipping from out of state for fire brick and like materials. I have seen several "ready to assemble" units offered online. Since shipping for one of these vs building materials would be about the same, I was wondering if anyone has used any of the "ready to assemble" brands. How do you like it? Any feed back would be great. 

Thanks,
Craig


----------



## betterthanabox (Jan 28, 2011)

You should check out Mother Earth News, they had one in their most recent issue.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 29, 2011)

A few threads about where to acquire refractory materials in Florida:
Forno Bravo Forum: The Wood-Fired Oven Community

I built my 34" wfo from scratch based on their plans, but the most helpful info came from the months of individual build threads I followed before I began my project.


----------

